# Toggle clamps from China - what size ? and type ?



## macin (Jun 12, 2011)

I has thinking of importing toggle clamps from China because they are not available in Iceland 

http://yukai.en.alibaba.com/productgrouplist-215072353/Toggle_clamp.html

This company has many different clamps. It is possible to buy some of them in 100 or 50 or 1 piece. The price is about 1.30 to 1.80 $ a piece and then I have to import them to by sea freight which is the cheapest.

There are so many to choose from, I´ve to think of the weight of them the smallest are 60 gr. but the bigger one are heavy 330 - 1000 gr or more.

What size is practical in simple fixature jigs ?

How much should the holding capacity be in kg ?

The depth of arm, how much is enough ? Because there is much difference in weight between the smallest and the medium size.

What type do you is practical to order ?


----------



## macin (Jun 12, 2011)

Are you not using toggle clamps or are you making them ?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I like the first one in the second row. It clamps with the arm horizontal then down so it it out of the way and it is long enough to be adjusted in our out. As for height, you can always mount them on blocks for more height. they are very handy in the shop to make safe holding fixtures to keep your hand out of the way- especially on the table saw. Go for it. The price is very cheap and you can sell them to other woodworkers.

I have bought some of these at Harbor Freight and they are pretty cheap there compared to the bid wood supply stores! they are very handy!!!!!!!!!!!!!...............Jim


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 18, 2013)

Have to tell you that the answer to every one of your questions is the same. "It depends on what you are building and how you are going to use the clamps". I own some different types and which one I pick up for a fixture depends entirely on what I am going to clamp and how I need to hold the part. My advice to you would be to buy two of each type that you THINK you have need for and then use them as you see fit. When you need a hundred of one of them, you will know what it is capable of before you buy them.


----------



## macin (Jun 12, 2011)

I have browsing on the web both in US and Europe. The shops in US with good price like HF don´t ship to Iceland except by DHL and similar companies. In the UK is higher than in the US. I don´t have friends in the US to send them to me.

If I order from the US with DHL the freight is "just" 100$ and then the price of the clamps, I find it too much for just few items.

It is possible from some producers to buy less than 100 pieces. So I was thinking of buying serveral pieces of different types - and send them by sea mail so the cost is less than DHL. The smallest and lightest clamps weigh 60 gr and the deapth of the arm from the base is about 35 mm is that enough ? or is that to short ?


----------

